# Gravely tire cross reference



## rwros (Aug 28, 2010)

First timer from the center of Ohio. I have a Gravely Commercial 10-A that needs tires. I found what might work but can't find a tire cross reference on the web that lists my old tire size, 5.70/5.00-8. The tires I might buy are 16x5w-3 from a model L. The picture shows 6 holes for the bolts, which is what i need, but.... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

I see what you mean on the 570/500-8 tire size. I have a tire catalog from m.e. MILLER Tire in Wauseon, Ohio. They list Lawn & Garden Tractor tires, about 29 different sizes. They have a phone # 800 621-1955, ext.4 and a web site M.E. Miller Tire. If you can't find what you want on the web site, I would call them and ask what size takes the place of the 570/500-8. I found on oldgravelys.net, they call for the size 18 X 6.50-8 for the Model 10A. I don't know if this is correct or not. Miller's lists that tire for $38.85 each. I hope this helps you.


----------

